# Haciendo Interfaz puerto paralelo.



## Meta (Jul 11, 2009)

Hola:

Estoy intentando hacer un nuevo manual sobre el control del puerto paralelo bajo C#, C++ y VB. Por ahora empiezo con C#.







Fijándome en esta Web aquí:
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/cs/csppleds.aspx

Copié la Interfaz a mi manera ya que este está hecho con el primer Visual Studio y como que todo cambia, los de ahora están mejor preparados y cómodos.

De igual modo, esta interfaz no me funciona o no se enciende ningún led y fijándome en el diagrama.





Si lo comprueban ustedes y me loconfirman, mejor que mejor. La interfaz que rediseñé de nuevo el código por dentro es avismal. Quiero probar el original antes de meterme con el mio.

¿Hay que tocar la BIOS para configurar el puerto paralelo? Se que en algunos PC hay que hacerlo.
Mi Pc es un Pentium 4 a 2.8GHz.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 11, 2009)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> ...¿Hay que tocar la BIOS para configurar el puerto paralelo? Se que en algunos PC hay que hacerlo.
> Mi Pc es un Pentium 4 a 2.8GBHz.


Para usarlo como salida no hace falta.  
Tal vez al puerto no lo tengas en 0x378-0x37F sino en 0x278-0x27F

Otro detalle es que la corriente que entregan y la tension en alto varia entre diferentes placas porque el unico requisito es que sea compatible con niveles TTL --> para activar leds es mas "universal" hacerlo en nivel bajo (tenes que sacar 5V de los conectores de la fuente para los anodos de los leds)


----------



## Meta (Jul 11, 2009)

Fotos de la BIOS.





















Saludo.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 11, 2009)

"a 2.8GBHz"
Son Ghz


----------



## Meta (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Eduardo (Jul 11, 2009)

Cambia el modo del puerto a SPP para ver si el problema es de la configuracion en ECP.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 11, 2009)

Por que no la hacen corta, quitan los LEDs y miden con un tester la tensión de salida?
Esa nunca falla: no hay problema de cargabilidad, no depende de la caída de los LEDs...en fin...tiene cero problemas...

Saludos!


----------



## Meta (Jul 11, 2009)

Con el tester hay tensión de 4.43v conetado con el led que no enciende ( he probado varios) y probado también directamente sin LED.

Ahora falta leer los LED que no se porqué no se enciende. ¿No le llega corriente suficiente? Es es mi pregunta...

...ni cambiando de resistencia de 470Ω a 220Ω.

Voy a ver si puedo probar metiendo 5V externo mientras uso un transistor 2N2222 o  BC547 a ver si me hace caso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 11, 2009)

No hagas tanto lío con los LEDs!

Si cuando escribes un 1 hay tensión (> 2.4V) y cuando pones un 0 no hay tensión (< 0.8V)...estas listo!. El puerto anda OK y tu programa también...recién entonces tenes que preocuparte por los leds...y usá un ULN2803 como driver de los LEDs y dejá de hacer cosas raras.

Ahora bien...si no tenés las tensiones correctas, entonces el problema está en el puerto o su configuración.

Saludos!


----------



## Meta (Jul 11, 2009)

De cosas rara no señor. Hace algo de esto a ver si el transistor responde. _(Estas tensiones claro que no, )_






Me funciona de 1 = 4.44V y 0= 0.06V.

Miraré ese driver que dices.

*EDITO:*

Ya me enciende, es una parte de la protoboard que no hace contacto.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 11, 2009)

OK. Con esas tensiones el puerto funciona perfectamente...y tu programa parece que también. Ahora el problema es encender los LEDs, pero lo que querías saber sobre el puerto y el programa ya lo has conseguido.

Y si...entendí bien lo del transistor. Lo de cosas raras te lo decía por que estabas dando vueltas con el BIOS y todo ese bodrio para configurar el puerto paralelo, cuando en 10 segundos y con el tester hubieras solucionado tu inconveniente.

Saludos!


----------



## Meta (Jul 11, 2009)

Verdad, ero no tenía gana en ese momento de comprar la pila para el tester que al final compré.

Gracias.


----------

